# I have a lump about 2 inches up my vagina.



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

I apologise in advance if this sounds gross or is an unsuitable discussion to post but it is starting to really worry me. 

For about three months now I have had this lump. It grew a little after a few weeks but it has been the same size now for months. It is about 1cm in diameter and it is hard and it doesn't hurt. I am 14 and I have never had sex. What could it be?

EDIT: It has a dimple in it. Is it my cervix? Thanks for the answers.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

In my edit, I meant cervix, not clitoris. No idea why I typed that!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't know where you are in the UK but I suggest you get yourself seen at a wellwoman's clinic ASAP.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Is it INSIDE your vag? (Ie. the hole) or Above teh hole?
It could be any number of benign things - for example an irriated sweat gland or an ingrown hair. Maybe google image a diagram of the genital area and open it in Paint, put an arrow at the area where the lump is. I know it sounds vulgar but it will hlep identify what it is.

If anything though you should see a doctor. When I was around your age I had concerning things happening in my ladyparts, I put off going to the doctor for ages and finally just went and found out that it was completely normal. Also if you talk to your mum before going to the doctor you might find out that she had the exact same issues, and that will help with your concerns.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I have no idea. You should go see a gynecologist, or something....

Try not to worry too much, though!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Eliza said:


> Is it INSIDE your vag? (Ie. the hole) or Above teh hole?
> It could be any number of benign things - for example an irriated sweat gland or an ingrown hair. Maybe* google image a diagram of the genital area and open it in Paint, put an arrow at the area where the lump is.* I know it sounds vulgar but it will hlep identify what it is.
> 
> If anything though you should see a doctor. When I was around your age I had concerning things happening in my ladyparts, I put off going to the doctor for ages and finally just went and found out that it was completely normal. Also if you talk to your mum before going to the doctor you might find out that she had the exact same issues, and that will help with your concerns.


That made me lol, literally.

Then I thought about it and it's not actually a bad idea. But still ... lol.

OP, go to a clinic. They have walk in clinics as well.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

It sounds like the cervix, to me.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

You should see a doctor but don't worry too much in the meantime. If it hasn't changed in months, it's probably not serious if it's abnormal at all.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I think us guys should give this thread a wide berth for obvious reasons lol :teeth

To the OP, here's my generic advice on the matter: see a doctor/specialist asap. And more importantly, don't worry to much about it. Things like this tend to seem worse than they actually are.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like a cyst. Get it checked out.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Is it INSIDE your vag? (_Ie. the hole) or Above teh hole?_


hahahaha...sorry, that was just a bit funny.

Shygirl, see your GP ASAP!!! I wouldn't have a clue as to what it is, heck it could be excess tissue or some kind of regrowth. At your age you might be a bit reluctant to see a doctor but you shouldn't put it off any longer and have you told your mum yet?


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Why are y'all laughing @ me, i was trying to be Dr. Eliza! Humph. :wife

Though I admit if a doctor asked me about my "Vag" I'd chuckle


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Eliza said:


> Why are y'all laughing @ me, i was trying to be Dr. Eliza! Humph. :wife
> 
> Though I admit if a doctor asked me about my "Vag" I'd chuckle


:b We're laughing with you. 
Totally, you should be the forum's Dr. Oz :yes


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

go see a doctor, it could be a cyst or something. it's not your cervix.. your cervix is way up there. I know because I've had my doctor feeling my cervix plenty of times to see how dilated it was when I was pregnant. and besides, your cervix is just a very small opening the leads to your uterus. It's not a lump of any sort.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, you should see a doctor. Just to be sure.


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> go see a doctor, it could be a cyst or something. it's not your cervix.. your cervix is way up there. I know because I've had my doctor feeling my cervix plenty of times to see how dilated it was when I was pregnant. and besides, your cervix is just a very small opening the leads to your uterus. It's not a lump of any sort.


I know this isn't entirely relevant to the discussion but this should explain things better: http://infertility.about.com/od/tryingtoconceive101/ht/cervixovulation.htm


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrats, you have located you G-spot :hb

Serious answer: go see a doctor plz. Vaginas are weird.


----------

